# Chains To the Fork



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everyone. Im picking up some #64's tomorrow from staples and i was just Thinking.. Huh, I dont know how to attach them to the Fork!

I want to try this setup on Charles Mutant Ninja.

Any Idea's guys?

Thanks,

SMS


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

The best answer will come from the Master of that sucker himself. :bowdown:

Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You can just tie the bands to the fork like you would flats. But I find that a bulky way to go.

You can make paracord tabs, like this:









I prefer to use leather Gypsy tabs. You can just tie the tabs on as you would tie flats, like this:









But tying them on means it is a bit of a pain to change a band. I much prefer to use either Chicago screws, or just small bolts with acorn nuts ... the acorn nuts keep the end of the bolt from abrading the bands. Here is an example with #64s:









And here is an example with #32s:









By the way, some folks report that they get less band abrasion with chains than with braids, because with braids the bands flex and relax against each other at every draw, which does not happen with chains. But with braids, it is much easier to change a single office rubber band when it breaks ... with chains, you almost have to scrap the whole thing because it is so hard to undo the knots. Here is an example of Gypsy tabs with chained #64s:









These are just a few ideas. Fool around with it a bit and you will find what suits you best.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles said:


> You can just tie the bands to the fork like you would flats. But I find that a bulky way to go.
> 
> You can make paracord tabs, like this:
> 
> ...


 Thanks Charles!

Thats just what i needed to know.

Thanks

SMS


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Charles' second setup best -- quick and easy and leaves the option open to a change to flats.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I like Charles' second setup best -- quick and easy and leaves the option open to a change to flats.


No doubt you are right ... certainly NOT drilling holes in the forks is in many ways preferable ... simplicity of construction and issues of strength are factors to be considered. But in my experience, I have had no problem taking the tabs off of a slingshot with drilled holes and putting flats on. Having the holes gives one the option of using bolt-on tabs, but does not require that you use them.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > I like Charles' second setup best -- quick and easy and leaves the option open to a change to flats.
> ...


No doubt, Charles -- but I'm lazy and tend not to do what doesn't have to be done. Haha.


----------

